# Just diagnosed w/ lymphosarcoma



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Tucker is six years old. He's had fear aggression almost all his life, and just this last year and a half became what seemed to be a new dog. About a week ago he went off his food. He lives with my dad on some lake property, I thought maybe he had just eaten some really nasty rotten clams and fish. But, he had blood work done, they couldn't really find anything. Well, about an hour ago he had an ultrasound done and they found cancer in his lymph nodes. 

Apparently he only has a couple of weeks to live. This is my dads heart dog, he loves Tucker so much, I feel so so so bad for him. I just can't stop crying.

We found Tucker when he was 8 weeks old, dragging his hind legs, sores on his stomach...The vet told us he probably wouldn't make it - but he did. Then he had fear problems to overcome, and he finally got past those. Finally. And now this.

Poor guy. I love him so damn much. I can't even imagine what this is doing to my dad. :/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry. What a hard thing for everyone. You and your dad gave Tucker a great life but I know nothing really makes it easy. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I cannot express how sorry I am that you, your Father, and Tucker are having to go through this. There are no words that can help or make it any less painful, but I'm pretty sure I speak for everybody here when I say that ANY dog that has been taken care of by you (or even partially - I know you helped your dad with his dogs) has to be one of the luckiest dogs to have ever walked the planet. Just hearing where he lives, on a lake property... wow, I couldn't really think of a better life for a dog. I wish my dogs had property to run around on... and their own lake to swim in.

I lost my CJ to cancer last November. She was 16, I can't complain, she had a long full life. Cancer is a maddening disease... I HATE HATE HATE it and often refer to it as the 'C word'. I know you and your father will do the right thing for Tucker and love him with all of your heart until his last day.

I will be thinking of you guys. Sending big kisses to Tucker... and this is for you :hug:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Just thought I'd post these pictures of him. He sure is a gorgeous dog. I'm going out to the lake to bring some ground meat to put his steroids in. Apparently those can help somewhat. Thanks for the support guys. This is really, really hard. He is just so freaking young.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry. There are no words to express how terrible this is. Hugs to you, your dad and Tucker.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry, and like so many on this forum I unfortunately know how difficult this is. Such a tragedy to lose one so young. Give him a huge hug and please know that I'll be thinking about you guys.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences and sympathies to you and your family, and of course sweet Tucker. Sounds like he's had a bumpy road his whole life but he's pretty damn lucky to have such loving, devoted and wonderful people to take care of him. Just make his last few weeks here the best he's had yet, spoil him rotten! 

((((HUGS))))


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You have to be bloody $hittin me. I am so, so sorry, thats just gut wrenching, I can't find the right words to say because there is nothing anyone can do to help other than just be here for you. My God, Mollie is almost 5 and Tucker is only just older than her, thats just not fair, not even half way through his life. Thinking of you, but you know that.....


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, geez, I'm so, so sorry. I wish I had something more comforting to say but I'm at a loss. You, Tucker, and your dad will be in my thoughts.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a lump in my throat right now.....I am so sorry.
I can remember the second the vet told me that my Rottie had bone cancer. It hits you like a ton of bricks. Even though you've known, when the time comes to say good bye it's not any easier and you loose a piece of your heart. Tell your dad he's not alone with how he's feeling. Us dog lovers know all too well.......

I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

such terrible news.....

this puppy had terrible beginnings and your father gave him nothing short of a miracle of a life.....that his endings will not be ideal, i'm overjoyed that he had the life he had, living with the love he got and gave....

and i'm more than sorry to hear this. my sympathies to all of you..especially tucker and your dad.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for this situation. Take comfort in knowing that he is likely suffering and this will give him peace. I have no real way to express the empathy i am feeling at your loss.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I just got back from the lake. We took all the pups out there and they had a blast. Tucker was acting really doped up, they did have to sedate him to do the ultrasound. And he wasn't hungry, but I had to give him his prednisone pills. Poor boy, I'm sure we'll know when it's his time. None of us have any intention on letting him go on suffering. I just wish he'd eat something, it can't feel good laying there with an empty stomach. You get all achy and stuff. :/

He hasn't been able to have the ball really thrown for him in ages because we were always worried about him over exerting his hips and injuring them. But today he got quite a few throws. Poor boy. <3


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Sigh, I am so so sorry to hear about your poor Tucker :frown: I know there's not a whole lot I can say to make you feel better, but you have my condolences. Life just isn't fair sometimes...be strong for him *hugs*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for everyone involved, that is really tough, and he is so young it's just not fair. 
I'm really awful at responding to these kinds of things, because there's really nothing anyone can say that makes it any better or easier, but my thoughts are with you, your dad, and the sweet dog.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this...big hugs from me & Penny...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My thoughts are with you. That is what I lost my little westie boy, Jakob too....well complicated with Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia, and I didn't even know he was sick. It was horrible. I will keep you in my thoughts, as well as Tucker that he will enjoy the time he has left to the fullest.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, that is just crappy! I'm so sorry, at least he has had a great life up to this point with people who truly love and care for him, give him hugs and kisses and he and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That sucks Kelly i'm so sorry... :frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry about Tucker, will be keeping your family in prayers, ((hugs))


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We are looking into chemo, it could be an option for him but the remission rates/lengths don't look particularly promising. Talking to the vet more about it tomorrow. :/ We don't want him to suffer but we don't want to cut him short of what he could have. At only six, if we could give him an extra year of ball throws, hugs, rmbs, grilled steak...I think he deserves it. I'm just worried about his quality of life.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Even if he could go six months and do fairly well, that's ten percent of his life. I would definitely look into chemo and other treatments even if they only prolong the inevitable. Please keep us posted and my healing positive thoughts are headed his way!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, Kelly-I am so sorry to learn about Tucker. Like so many, too many on this Forum-I know what you and your dad are going through. The pain is almost unbearable, the tears sometime seem like they will never stop flowing and at the strangest times. "Til was the one dog that I could not bury, I wanted to feel him physically close to me. The second time I knew that I couldn't let that girl suffer-he did that for her.
Please give my best wishes to your dad. I do believe that at times like this your Forum/List friends can become closeer to you than people that you have known for most of you life. Because they DO understand your pain, and later your mourning. Because to us Tucker is not "just a dog" he is family. I don't really trust people who talk about "just a dog" That's kind of like waking at 5am and walking to the rim of the Grand Canyon and calling that spectacular event "just a sunrise"
I cannot make the emoticons act like I want them to, but know this, I am sending lots of "white light" your way, your ddad's and especially Tuckers and I am sending lots of cyber hugs to all of you. Take Care ,I'm here if you need me. _Carol_


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Awww so sorry to hear this. Such terrible news at any age, but at 6 seems so wrong. Sadley cancer has no age limits  You guys have given this cute pup an amazing life and things just dont happen....it was ment for him to be found by you and your family so he could get all the love that was ment for him through his life. Prayers and love going your way. You all will know exactly what the right way is to deal w/ this. Take care and lots of hugs to Tucker and you all.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am deeply sorry for you, Tucker, and your family.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Kelly I feel so bad for you, Tucker, and your family.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. We are devastated right now. All of us. I'm still teaching classes and it's just so hard to maintain such happiness. I love seeing other dogs happy but I'm my heart is seriously just breaking right now. I'm just lost.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Kelly, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this now, I can remember the pain all too clearly. I just saw your other thread about him not eating and I was also going to suggest to try cat food. 

When CJ stopped eating, it was her way of letting me know that she just couldn't continue on anymore. I don't want to tell you this, you and your dad know him better than anybody, but it was just my experience. I tried everything and found the one thing that she would eat was ground veal from Whole Foods... not even ground beef (I don't even buy veal, I was desperate..). Then after a couple days, I would try to hand-feed her her veal meatball, and she would turn her head. I would put it in her mouth, and she would make a disgusted face and spit it out. On Thanksgiving she ate one piece of turkey, and after that she let me know she was done.

Keep trying everything, get the cat food, try ice cream... whatever works. I hope that he eats for you and you are able to spend a few quality days with him. We've got lots of paws crossed for Tucker in this house.

I know you need a huge hug right now. We're sending them your way.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Talk to your vet about using prednisone in a pulse type fashion versus a whole bunch all the time. Also, there is an herbal called lymphomax that I use in addition to raw meat, antioxidants and omega 3 fish oil. I was able to keep mine going for almost 2 years when he had LSA.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is very heart breaking. That poor pup has been through so much. Good vibes and lots of prayers coming your way 

Turtle,Marlo,Richter, Maddie and Shannon


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My hearts breaking for you. so so so sorry to read this.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wanted to give you guys an update.

Despite our best efforts to get him eating on Saturday he wouldn't. Though he was holding things down he was becoming weaker and weaker. I contacted a good friend of mine who I give lessons to in agility, she is a DVM...She basically told me I should hospitalize him Sunday morning so that Monday morning he could see the internal medicine specialists. The emergency doctor who stayed with him all day and night found several odd things; hypercalcimia, elevated white blood cell count, and prednisone was not helping. He saw the internal medicine doctor this morning and started his first round of intravenous chemo. Expected remission a year with how he is doing. Quality of life should be good. We get him back on Wednesday as he needs to stay hospitalized for more stabilization and testing. Doing well at the hospital apparently. We wouldn't be able to afford this without my grandmother in New York. She set up a checking account with $25,000 for him and said we could use all of it if need be. Hopefully it won't take that much but who knows.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

God bless your grandmother! That is such good news. I hope Tucker gets better very soon.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

God bless her indeed. She has saved money for so long, is about 80 now and loves Tucker so much. She told us to do whatever we could but if he looked like he isn't doing well to not let him suffer. Of course we wouldn't if there were little hope...Right now I have lots of hope. I'm going to consult Lew Olson on a diet for him but I'm going to do PMR with supplements.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it sure sounds more positive now that it has since you first found out he was sick. That is very encouraging.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Your grandmother has a big heart. I'm glad to hear that it is not all bad news. Keeping my fingers crossed for your family and Tucker~


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, grandma rules! Wishing Tucker the very best.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Your Grandmother is an angel. Not many people in this world have the generosity and compassion to do something like that. You'd normally hear the, 'Oh, its just a dog' thing. Mollie, Windy and I have all our fingers, toes, legs and paws crossed for Tucker. Hang in there pup.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone its been really hard but things seem to be getting better


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh wow. Poor little guy, what an awesome grandmother. I hope that it goes into remission quickly and he has a great year or two


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, I have been gone for a few days, and just saw this. I have gone from having tears of sadness, to tears of joy. Tucker, and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Positive thoughts for continued good news.


----------

